# Christless Christianity



## SolaSaint (Nov 11, 2010)

I like to listen to Michael Horton on Whitehorse Inn and I have never read anything else by him, but I'm now reading Christless Christianity. I do agree with all of his assurtions against the liberal church today, however I feel he paints with a very broad brush when criticizing everyone that he does in this book. I come away feeling he only believes a handfull in America are othodox. Sure I agree in charging Osteen, McLaren and others like them, but when he goes after denominations in general, one gets the feeling he's being critical to be critical. Is this me or do others fell the same here?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 11, 2010)

I almost bought that book last weekend but opted for two of Jeremiah Burrough's books. 

I would personally agree that most of the Church in America isn't orthodox. I am not even sure they know what the word orthodox means. Most think it is an eastern church and can't even give a reference for it. Yes, I am making generalizations also. But I tend to agree with him if he thinks like I do. But then again I think being orthodox would lead one to be confessional. 

Also note I have always been in a confessional church except for a small period when I attended a Horizon fellowship who was made up of leaders who were Sovereign Grace people. That church is no longer in existence due to the leadership over them. They hate the doctrines of grace as a denomination. So it was snuffed out. 

So yes, I agree with him. Ever read C. H. Spurgeon's Downgrade controversy? He might agree with Horton also.


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 12, 2010)

SolaSaint said:


> I come away feeling he only believes a handfull in America are othodox.


 
I wish it weren't so and I pray often that it changes, but for now, he is right.


----------



## coramdeo (Nov 12, 2010)

Many of these thought are also in John MacArthrurs's "Ashamed of The Gospel"


----------

